# bad equilibrium



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have an adult yellow bicolor, sex unknown, that has been in my possession for approx 3 months. In the last 2d it appears to have 'an inner ear infection'. By that I mean it holds its head sideways and losses its balance, like it suffers from vertigo. It is still eating OK. 
I feed daily with dusted flys, reptical and the other vit supplement (I got from Patrick). I dont think either has Vit A, but I could be mistaken.

Ideas?


Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Has the frog been exposed to temps of 85 or more for 2 days or more? 
Ed


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*temps*

Ed
That may be possible. Right now the temp is 80F and I try to keep below that, but the heat has been bad. 
Has exposure to high temps been connected with neurologic problems in frogs?
I feel the need to go out and get a portable AC tomorrow. I can certainly tune down the lights during hot days.
Have others experienced this? Can one expect the symptoms to go away once the temps drop? It has been 76-78F at night in my basement frog room by the morning.

Shawn


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Shawn,

My light cycle is 4PM to 4AM this time of the year.

And yeah - you probably need that AC. I'm in the dungeon here (naturally cooler) and I still have the AC in the wall.

s


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Shawn. In the spring of 2000, I had a group of 5 adult terribillis that were exposed to high temps for 2- 3 days. I am not sure how hot it got in the enclosure but it was in the 90’s in the room. Three of the frogs died right away but two of them acted like they were drunk: staggered, walked sideways, held their body at an odd angle. They tried to eat but I do not think that they were ever successful, I never saw them connect. Unfortunately they died within a week. Phyllobates in general seem very sensitive to the heat, I had several other frogs at the time and none of them were affected like this. I think the heat caused neurological damage in those that did not die outright from it. I do not know if there is any real proof in this but had had this discussion with others and they have experienced similar symptoms. 
Because yours is eating this might not have happened. I would say at the very least get a good digital thermometer (if you do not have one already), you can cool the enclosure with ice in a pinch. At some point you probably need to get supplemental cooling. 
I also use a reverse light cycle on my frogs for this time of the year. 
Good luck, keep us posted. 
Ed


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*reverse light*

Ed
Thanks for sharing your experience.
I like the idea of using a reverse light cycle, I have used it in the past with reef tanks. I will give it a try.
Hopefully nothing permanent was suffered. I will let you know.
Right now the room is 79F and his head is still cocked to one side....
Certainly environmental issues are easier to deal with and 'swalllow' compared with infectious etiologies.

Has anyone found a portable AC cheaper than Home Depot 499$ ?

Shawn


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Shawn, I thought I saw them at the beginning of the summer in a Boscov's circular for less than that, but they are still about twice as much as a comparable window unit. 
Ed


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i have bought ac from ebay with good success, and it's much cheaper usually. i go for the 'buy it now' options because they often indicate online 'stores' vs. used items from individuals.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*ac*

Well I picked up a 10,000 BTU unit from Home Depot for 399 today. Can't have this sort of thing jeopardizing the collection. Should have the room down to 75F by now.

The bicolor is still acting the same, but it ate today.....so

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*recovery*

Well it looks like I got to them in time. The terribilis recovered. The room is now a comfortable 74°, tanks about 78 daytime.

Thanks everyone.

Shawn


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

That is good to hear, thanks for the update. 
Ed


----------

